# Six links to connect to anybody in the world: A challenge



## Riis Marshall (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello Folks

Think about this: There exists an aphorism that says you can connect yourself to anybody else in the world with a maximum of six links. I've tried it and it works.

Here's my challenge: You give me a name and I'll come back with my links within the maximum of six.

There are a few ground rules: Contact must be by email, post, telephone or face-to-face meeting. The fact that you sat in the last row in the balcony during a Slim Whitman concert doesn't count as a link, you must have gone backstage and obtained his autograph. I think you have the idea. The name you give me must come with enough to enable me to make the connection; if you challenge me to connect with Josephine Schmuck, who was your neighbour 25 years ago, I'll need a little bit of background information. Maybe for this to work, we need to limit our challenge names to famous people.

Once I've made the connection then I'll give you another name and see if you can do it too. Maybe we can keep this going for a while.

Enjoy.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 11, 2014)

Can he/she be living or dead?


----------



## Schrody (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Bishop (Dec 11, 2014)

I once did this with Kurt Russell in the lounge. Anyone named an actor and I connected him/her to Russell in less than six movies.


----------



## dale (Dec 11, 2014)

either i haven't drank enough or i'm just flat out stupid. i don't understand the quest.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I once did this with Kurt Russell in the lounge. Anyone named an actor and I connected him/her to Russell in less than six movies.




You ripped off six degrees of Kevin Bacon? :icon_joker:




dale said:


> either i haven't drank enough or i'm just flat out stupid. i don't understand the quest.



The idea is to connect Riis with a famous figure, similar to what Bish and I are talking about.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 11, 2014)

Should we write names here, or...? Do they need to be a celebrity?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Should we write names here, or...? Do they need to be a celebrity?




I think that's the idea but I'm waiting for Riis to answer if the celebrity can be deceased (recently of course)



This is Riis' post if this helps. I don't think the person has to be famous, but you'd have to give him some sort of guidance so he could link the person if not well known.




Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Think about this: There exists an aphorism that says you can connect yourself to anybody else in the world with a maximum of six links. I've tried it and it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, but those people might not like we're mentioning them here. :-k If they're celebrity, that's completely different thing.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, but those people might not like we're mentioning them here. :-k If they're celebrity, that's completely different thing.




Yeah I would go with famous too. I already have a name in mind whenever Riis pops back.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool


----------



## dale (Dec 11, 2014)

damnit. the questmaster has abandoned us in the wilderness. we have our sacred names on vellum and parchment. oh questmaster!!!
where for art thou in our time of internet wanderlust?


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Folks

Wow! Loads of interesting responses.

Living or dead is just fine, so long as the person is reasonably famous, RE: my original post.

To kick it off, ask me how I can connect with Vincent Van Gogh, Mao Zedong and Elvis Presley. You can, too, when you think about it a bit. Or perhaps..., never mind, you think of one.

So, for example, when Bishop connected with Kurt Russell in fewer than six links, he can then connect with everybody who has acted with Kurt throughout his career with one more link. I think you have the idea.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Folks

Just as I posted my last post, another question arose in my already cluttered mind:

Why are you folks spending all this time on this forum with what we can acknowledge is a bit of silliness instead of spending your time writing?

I have a totally lame excuse that I have had to back off my work for a couple of weeks due to what skydivers call 'brainlock'. What about you?

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 12, 2014)

Riis Marshall said:


> What about you?



I don't remember how to leave.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay Riis. I'll make this one easy since you're from England.


Link up Benny Hill


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Okay Riis. I'll make this one easy since you're from England.
> 
> 
> Link up Benny Hill



Thank god somebody finally did something.#-oI don't think I am going to get this without seeing an example.:scratch:


----------



## Bishop (Dec 12, 2014)

Riis Marshall said:


> Why are you folks spending all this time on this forum with what we can acknowledge is a bit of silliness instead of spending your time writing?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 12, 2014)

Connect Chris Fuller to Andrew Johnson


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

Dear Mr Mustard

Here goes:

Benny Hill starred in _Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines_. Derek Piggot was one of the stunt flyers for that film. In 1986, I spent a week at Lasham on a gliding course. Although I didn't have the privilege of flying with him, he spent many hours in the classroom helping us understand how aeroplanes really fly and he towed us several times. There were five of us on the course.

So, one link: Me > Derek Piggot > Benny Hill.

Even if Derek and Benny never sat down for a heart-to-heart while filming, I'm sure the other five links I'm allotted will enable me to make the connection; one that comes quickly to mind is the director.

Your challenge, then, Mr Mustard, is to link to North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un.

And I'm not from England, I'm from Butler, Pennsylvania. But I lived in England for 26 years and for the past three years I've lived in Scotland. And Alec Salmond said he liked my hat. There, I've connected with him directly.

I'm glad we've had this little chat.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay here goes. When I was young, I met Baltimore Mayor William Donald Schaefer, my grandmother took a picture of us.

Mayor Schafer has spoken to Jimmy Carter when he was President

Jimmy Carter negotiated with Kim Jong Il in the 1990s

And of course Kim Jong Un is Kim Jong Il's son

So that gives me four links Me> Mayor Schaefer> Jimmy Carter> Kim Jong Il> Kim Jong Un


Butler, PA eh? Guess that rules out the Pittsburgh Steelers :lol:

Okay here's your next challenge.

Rod Serling


----------



## dale (Dec 12, 2014)

oh my god. what a crock of crap. there's like zero gold dabloons at the end of this rainbow.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello Mr Mustard

One more from me and then I _must_ get back to my writing.

Rege Cordic was the morning DJ on KDKA in the fifties and early sixties. I met him when he presented a jazz concert in Oakland during the winter of '62/'63.

He acted in several _Columbo_ films.

Peter Falk starred in a third season episode of The Twilight Zone: _The Mirror_ written by Rod Serling.

So: Me > Rege Cordic > Peter Falk > Rod Serling with maybe the director in between.

I sat down and started to make up a list of famous people with whom I can connect with only one link but as it got longer and longer I decided posting it would make me look like a seriously pompous name-dropping poser, so I'm outta here.

By the way, speaking of the Steelers, my brother was a high-school classmate of Terry Hanratty and I once ate a Hamburger in the Greentree Wendy's with Franco Harris sitting two tables away. He had his back to me. I don't think I've ever seen a guy with shoulders that wide in my life (and I don't think he was wearing shoulder pads).

So, one more for you: Orson Bean.

@dale: It's time you got involved in this thread. How about seeing if you can link yourself to Sarah Palin.

Must go now; must do some work before the sun drops any lower in the sky.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Cran (Dec 13, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I don't remember how to leave.


That's because although we are required to have illuminated Exit signs, the illumination is in the far infrared.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay Riis. I can do it in four :triumphant:

When I worked at a supermarket a co-worker of mine was a game show contestant on the Price is Right with Bob Barker

The Price is Right was produced by Mark Goodson

Goodson also produced the classic Game show What's My Line where Orson Bean was a panelist.

So my link is: Me>co-worker> Bob Barker> Mark Goodson>Orson Bean

Incidentally I got a kick out of you getting Dale to link to Sarah Palin. Knowing him he probably had a date with her :highly_amused:

Okay for whoever wants to take this one (I'm looking at you Schrody irate

Dr. Michio  Kaku


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2014)

i still don't get what i'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2014)

Basically you're playing six degrees of Kevin Bacon only you have to link the person to yourself. It's not as hard as it sounds. :lol:


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2014)

oh. i guess i must have drank too much cough syrup then. i still don't get it. i mean...am i supposed to be googling sarah palin's name or something?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2014)

No the idea is you would know somebody who maybe met a famous person, who worked or met another famous person, etc. Eventually you will link to Sarah Palin.

Example: Maybe your buddy Arnold by chance met a local reporter in a bar. This local reporter perhaps interviewed the mayor of Indianapolis and then this mayor maybe had a photo-op with Palin. Something to that effect. 

You have to be able to do this within six links (seven if you include yourself)


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2014)

i'm going back to bed.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Okay for whoever wants to take this one (I'm looking at you Schrody irate
> 
> Dr. Michio  Kaku



I'm reading about theoretical physics. Michio Kaku writes about science. He lives in New York, setting of my story is in New York. He inspired me for my current WIP. He had a lecture couple of years ago in Zagreb, but I couldn't get the ticket.

So I know I'm not playing this game right > sue me 

I believe I can do it for Dale and Sarah Palin.

Dale is a man and therefore watches porn. Sarah Palin has a double in a porn actress. Boom!

Dale>Sarah Palin


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So I know I'm not playing this game right > sue me
> 
> 
> Dale is a man and therefore watches porn. Sarah Palin has a double in a porn actress. Boom!
> ...



Meet my lawyer







And what makes you think all men watch porn? :shock:


Alright next challenge (and then it's someone else's turn)

Boris Spassky


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2014)

Mustard, let's not be naive


----------



## dale (Dec 13, 2014)

lol. i've actually very seldom watched porn in my life. i find it corny and stupid.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm kidding, Dale  But I believe 98% people (both male and female) watched porn at least once in their life


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 14, 2014)

? This thread works if you don't use ordinary people. I can connect myself to loads of people if I start with me - Say, Nicole Scherzinger: I worked with Len Terry who designed racing cars for Jim Clark who drove in the same team as Graham Hill who was father to Damon Hill who interviewed Lewis Hamilton who is Nicole's boyfriend. Using that sort of route I can go from me to Barak Obama. Easy-peasy if the people have large public profiles, the difficult bit is to do it between nonentities like me and another unknown!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bloggsworth, you're in auto racing. I bet you can link to George Harrison :encouragement:


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello Mr Mustard

Easey-peasey

Sue Bundrick > Rabbit Bundrick > Pete Townsend > Jools Holland > George Harrison

I can also connect to Wilber Wright with one link but that might be considered a link too far.

I'm glad we've had this little chat.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------

